# ATI Radeon X300 vs. nVidia GeForce 7300LE



## RadeonX

Which is better: Radeon X300 or Geforce 7300LE?


----------



## The_Other_One

7300 by a good bit...but I'd STRONGLY suggest getting another card.


----------



## diduknowthat

what's your budget?


----------



## RadeonX

I don't know what my budget is (lol)........ I just wanted to know because I'm buying a new computer, and there are two of them that have the same price. The video card is the only difference. So i just wanted to know which computer I should buy. The one with Radeon or the one with Geforce. Thanks anyways guys!


----------



## mrbagrat

RadeonX said:
			
		

> I don't know what my budget is (lol)........ I just wanted to know because I'm buying a new computer, and there are two of them that have the same price. The video card is the only difference. So i just wanted to know which computer I should buy. The one with Radeon or the one with Geforce. Thanks anyways guys!



Well, what are you doing? You are going to get next to no gaming performance with current gen games, but for office work both will be ok.


----------



## speedyink

The X300 isn't that bad for games.  It plays Half life 2, Oblivion, BF2 and a bunch of other games fine on medium settings.


----------



## Motoxrdude

speedyink said:
			
		

> The X300 isn't that bad for games.  It plays Half life 2, Oblivion, BF2 and a bunch of other games fine on medium settings.


Ha! No it doesnt. Not close. Oblivion...My sis has a X300 and it plays it on LOW, Barely.


----------



## ckfordy

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Ha! No it doesnt. Not close. Oblivion...My sis has a X300 and it plays it on LOW, Barely.


 
I can play battlefield 2 on high settings with about 20 FPS and on medium a little more at 1024x768 resolution.  and i can play counterstrike source on all high settings with no AA on 1280x720(i think thats what it is) with about 20 FPS and usually more.  and i can play fear on low settings at 1024x768 just fine. and red orchestra ostfront all on high at 1024x768 with almost no lag.  so it is a good videocard but if you can get a 7600GS or 7600GT i would get that much better performance.


----------



## speedyink

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Ha! No it doesnt. Not close. Oblivion...My sis has a X300 and it plays it on LOW, Barely.



Well it played good on mine at medium settings with bloom and AA off.  It would only lag in forests with lots of grass.  I could play FEAR at 1024x768 as long as the shadows were off.  It's certainly not what I'd call "next to no gaming performance"


----------

